# Firefox & PGO & Xorg & GDM



## Martillo1 (Mar 24, 2011)

I built Firefox4 with PGO option under fvwm, starting X through startx, and everything went fine. Today I tried to upgrade Firefox4, but under xfce4, starting X through GDM, and it refused to run the tests. I started X by startx, and could upgrade.

Curious, isn't it?


----------

